

New email gateway release based on FreeBSD 10  - eemm
http://my.halon.se/support/softwareupdates/mailsecurity

======
zazzbnnxdj
Impressive software, nice Apis, docs at
[http://wiki.halon.se](http://wiki.halon.se)

